# Quick Commission



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

Quick commission for a friend who's friend passed away. 
Not my best, not my worst.


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

A sad reason for drawing. Don't know if I would have charged a friend under those circumstances. The picture is really good with that pain in her face.


----------



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

I didn't charge, thank you, it was quite challenging as the photo provided was very small and blurry


----------

